# A wide awake nightmare.



## Joe000777 (May 26, 2005)

Came across this the other day, had a hard time believing it was real. This is a real person and his name is Brian Peppers. Worst thing of all is that he is a registered sex offender. Link also provided. Glad that I do not live anywhere near Maumee, Ohio. 







Ohio Attorney General's electronic Sex Offender Registry


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

WTF............... When did Marlborugh Citizen move to Ohio??????? :shock: :shock: :shock: :uc: :uc:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

GADDAMN! Looks like his head was put in a vise & squeezed till he became bug-eyed. This guy fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!

Seems as if the Star Wars bar is missing a patron! Coming to a carnival near you.............

Almost as ugly as this chap here.............................


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

His left eyeball comes out in a point. WTF :shock:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Normally I never make fun of ugly/deformed looking people but since this is a sex offender I will make the exception. What the hell is it!? It looks like some hybrid alien or something. Looks like it was ran over by a truck! Two words "Eww Ick"


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats what you call a "motivated dater". :lol: :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

npd_323";p="66606 said:


> Normally I never make fun of ugly/deformed looking people...


 :L:

Yeah, right!

If I had a nickel for every "WHOA! Someone fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!" exclamation that came out of my mouth, I wouldn't be here right now. The are a lot of ugly people out there, ugly as sin.

I'm perfect, of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

HousingCop,
Is Kerry wearing a swim cap in that picture? Also, please remove that photo of him, I almost lost my lunch looking at it. J.K. Looks worse than Mr. Peppers the child molester!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Always the non believer....if this guy is standing, there is no way in hell he is 5'7" as described in this alleged sex offender registry. The light switch on the well is most likely at 4'. Still a disturbing picture though.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you Joe777! I just lost my breakfast all over my computer...
Looks like his head got ran over by a T bus and survived


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Says his eyes are blue.........

There's a joke there somewhere, I'm just not sure where.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

This is an actual person who is a regestered sex offender in Ohio. If you go to the "Urban Legends Reference Pages " (www.snopes.com) click on "Whats New", and scroll down to "Who's a Pepper?" they talk about him, and even show his high school yearbook pictures that someone sent in.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wiggum_1";p="66623 said:


> This is an actual person who is a regestered sex offender in Ohio. If you go to the "Urban Legends Reference Pages " (www.snopes.com) click on "Whats New", and scroll down to "Who's a Pepper?" they talk about him, and even show his high school yearbook pictures that someone sent in.


I checked it out and it is interesting here is a quicker way to get to the page:

http://www.snopes.com/photos/people/peppers.asp


----------



## brits64 (Feb 26, 2005)

for the love of god remove the pic its giving me nightmares


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Holy poop, what a looker. Check out those eyebrows. Looks like they were drawn with a magic marker. Least of his problems though :shock:


----------



## Joe000777 (May 26, 2005)

EMcNeice";p="66615 said:


> Thank you Joe777! I just lost my breakfast all over my computer...
> Looks like his head got ran over by a T bus and survived


Sorry, I should have posted some kind of of disclaimer warning not to view if in the process of consuming food, My bad. I can't believe you guys found his year book photo, this I have to see. :s


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:uc: Joe for the love of god take out the HK and shoot this freak. He's a fucking skinner how do people not run like forest when they see him comming


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You know I did some research into the possible things that may be wrong with this guy and reading this stuff is sad. I do not excuse him or condone him at all for being a sex offender, but however I in a way sort of feel a bit bad. I can not imagine what life is like going through with the conditions he may have. I read that in some of these cases the following can occur: hem ridging of the brain, mental illness, loss of hearing, and other problems. Think of the emotional stresses this guy must have gone through during his childhood and life. It would not surprise me if he was assaulted, harassed or abused just for being different. In a way we society may be part to blame for his miss acts and deeds. If a person is outcast which I believe he was, it is typical for people to seek attention whether going about it in a positive or negative manner. I wish to retract this statement in the above post:

“What the hell is it!? It looks like some hybrid alien or something. Looks like it was ran over by a truck! Two words "Eww Ick"

I now believe that my statement is unwarranted and immature and I apologize. Yes he is a sex offender and that is a horrible thing, but I am sure he too has been victimized. I can not speak for the rest of the comments in the forum, only you can. I only ask this: Should we be making fun of this person’s looks because he was unfortunate to have a rare condition?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

If he wasn't a sex offender, then I certainly wouldn't be making fun of him, nor would most of the guys/gals on here. The fact of the matter is, he is indeed a sex offender and therfore fair game to ridicule in my mind. I'm sure he did get made fun of and/or assaulted while growing up, but that does not give him to right to fondle children.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't want to look at it but I can turn away for some reason WTF happen to this guy....My God?????????????


----------



## Joe000777 (May 26, 2005)

You know I kinda felt bad for Brian when I saw his school pictures, but then I came across a photo of him with another freak-show reject, who hopefully will soon be a convicted sex offender also.


----------



## Joe000777 (May 26, 2005)

:sly: This Brian Peppers thing has a life of its own. I happened across the above photo during my quest to find out if this guy really exists, which unfortunately appears to be the case. I have posted the site that I found the MJ photo on. I am Brian Peppers website. :sq: The knight Rider and Clinton pictures are my Faves.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.foxtoledo.com/index.cfm?action=dsp_story&storyid=87887

Seems this guy is everywhere do a google search there are pages upon pages of search hits.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

looks like

SLOTH ! !


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

THE GOONIES!!! lol


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I know this is an old thread but I came across something that has to do with Mr. Peppers. It is a letter from his brother to a person that was dedicated to Helping clear some of the negativity away from his name. The letter was featured on a website that has been known to have parities making fun of Mr. Peppers



http://allenpeppers.ytmnd.com/



http://pepperstruth.ytmnd.com/



After reading the letter I feel bad for the poor guy.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a thought.
The guy isn't metally handicapped so there really isn't an excuse. If a jury found him guilty of something and there's got to be something to it. If "Hey I'm weird looking, have no social graces, and can't get gates." was a legal defense against being convited of a sex crime, half the guys here would have a free pass.

The only excuse...if the guy was mentally handicapped and he isn't that.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

If the incident was serious enough for the local District Attorney to go forward with the charge, then its good enough for me. No one gets a free pass for a sex crime even though they're disabled. It shouldn't matter even if it was "just a grope" as that website said. 

Lets give the website the benefit of the doubt and say it was "just a grope" on a nurse. What if that nurse was you're daughter, or wife? 
F*ck him!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

SILVER SPOON SWINDLER OR COUNTRY BUMPKIN MECHANIC? YOU BE THE JUDGE


----------

